# Retrieve Photomatix settings for a processed image



## JayUSA (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I always check the "Save tone mapping settings" tickbox when I save an HDR .tiff image using Photomatix.

Now I would like to retrieve the settings for one of those .tiff images.

Any idea how I can do this?

Jay


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 13, 2009)

Open Photomatix to process any image and your tone mapping settings from your last image should still be up... just scroll to the bottom to the "presets" drop down and select save.


----------



## JayUSA (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi McNugget,

Thanks for responding  

Could you please provide a more detailed explanation?

I have a tiff file that I outputed from Photomatix about 6 months ago.  I can open the tiff file in Photomatix using File > Open... but then what?  At this point, there is no access to any "preset" information -- at least not that I can see.

Thanks for your advice,

Jay


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 15, 2009)

If it was 6 months ago and you did not save it odds are its gone. Sorry


----------

